# anyone feel guilty leaving one dog at home



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Take a deep breath. In the scheme of things, she's still a baby and babies stick EVERYTHING in their mouths in order to experience whatever it is. She's not doing it to make you mad or because she's ticked you like Einstein better right now. She's just being a baby.

I know what you mean about feeling guilty leaving one at home. I don't do fun things with only one dog, but even when I have to take one to the vet, I get that "you're killing me" look from the other as the door is closing. I suspect your guilt stems less from leaving her as it does from your frustration surrounding her. Unfortunately, the only way to get rid of behavioral-based frustration is to work-work-work on her training to make her into the dog you want. Leaving her alone or muzzling isn't going to produce a well behaved dog that is a pleasure to be around. Constant positive reinforcement of what you expect will. 

As for poo - if you have time to put something on it to make it unpalatable, you have time to just pick it up. Some dogs outgrow it, others don't so the only sure way to keep it from happening is to scoop it up when it's fresh. And if you are on a walk an "ah ah" along with directing her with the leash and a treat will keep it out of her mouth.

It sounds like another training class as well as frequent practice with her is in order. If anything, I would suggest spending fun training time with her one-on-one. Reinforce the bond and teach her that making you happy is rewarded. It'll come with time. They do have a way of wearing our patience through at this age, though!!!


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

I have four dogs so when I take one or two of them out, there are still two at home to keep each other company. And then I always rotate and take the others out to do different things. That way they all get attention. I to have my favorite, but I spend time with all of them so that no issues arise.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I alternate taking our crew. Please consider doing this... Shelley will only learn thru repeated training and exposure time with you. At 7 months, she is still just a tot and learning every second. It may amaze you at how her personality develops as time goes on... please give her the chance to realize her full potential.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Have you had obedience training, a class with both you and Shelley? It sounds like that is what is needed. Lots of time devoted to training, you'll be surprised what a bonding experience it is.
As for her eating poo, the answer is pick it up and on a walk, training! The "ACK" noise or "leave it" has always worked for our boys but they had to be trained.

I very rarely leave one home alone. The only time is if I absolutely have to. We used to even take both to the vet till Gunner got dog aggressive.

I had a golden I favored more than the other 10 years ago but I always treated them equally and walked both together.

Remember: Training, Training, Training!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Not sure how true it is, but one of the "training" shows commented on poo eating, saying it was done because the dog wasn't getting the proper/enough nutrition it should be getting. They changed the diet of the dog mentioned and the poo eating stopped.

I think I show my Quinn more attention than the others because he IS the baby and needs more attention and training than the older ones. They do all get one on one, Quinn just gets more of it


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I leave ZsaZsa my 13 year old Australian cattle dog at home when Bogart and I go to obedience classes or on the weekend we go to events. She does go for walks with us every day mostly in the morning. If I meet friends for a longer hike I leave ZsaZsa again at home because she can't handle the long hikes anymore but I take her around the neighborhood just the 2 of us before I leave her and she LOVES it. I know I'm doing more with Bogart these days then with ZsaZsa, but I have never done competions when she was young (something I can't change anymore) she is a good sport about it though and when I come home she sleeps on the couch and got all compfy. ZsaZsa has that nice habbit of Poop eating also. She really like Cayote poop (YUMMY) but she is not very selective when the oportunity arises:doh:. She is the most sweet and gentle little girlie I try to keep the attention sessions equal between the dogs. Bogart is the attention hog and ZsaZsa is kind of the bystander. But I also tought Bogart right from Puppyhood on when ZsaZsa and I have a snuggle session he can't interupt it. He just lays down close and waits for his turn instead of just pushing himself in between us.
ZsaZsa at this point of her life can't do no wrong in my book and she hardly ever does anyway. I love this dog she puts up with any foster dog I bring home (mostly tries to ignore them) she is friendly with them and shares space with them. Bogart is the same way but he is still young and playfull so other dogs are cool to him to bring home. 
Your pup still has to find her place in your life. Don't be too tough on her she is still a pup after all.
Also as someone mentioned nothing is as much of a bonding experience then obedience training. Bogart and I are as close as can be, because we do so much training and spending time together.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh certainly. I took Leo to school and had to leave Ciggy at home. My husband and anyone who was over could see how depressed she was. Well, my solution was to sign both of them up for the next session. She's much happier now. I don't know about my husband though. He has to go too!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have three dogs. I have guilt feelings but it isn't because I leave one at home necessarily. Maxine is my senior and she get environmentally stressed so when Belle and Teddi go to class she stays home alone. Or if they have an event weekend indoors we won't take her there either. I know she doesn't care, she is just too happy when we get home. I want to figure out something extra special just for her. She does usually go with me when I see my horse by her self, but last week and this week probably Teddi will go again. I just don't want Max to think she is not special. She is the most special of all, she is just perfect and does not need training.


----------



## Frenchy (Jun 1, 2008)

GoldenOwner12 said:


> Hi just wandering if anyone ever feels guilty taking 1 dog out and leaving the other at home.


I do , that's why I mostly stay home on week ends :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have enough that no one is ever left home alone


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Usually I am taking the boys to class and leaving Jasmine at home. Or when we do See Spot Read at the Boys and Girls Club. She used to sit on the sofa and howl when we left. I honestly think it was because she thought we were going to the lake without her. 

Usually I try to take her "window shopping" at the petstore so she can go up and down the aisles and smell everything to make up for it.

Right now I have back to back agility classes with Danny and Jasper. I decided that in January, Jasmine is getting a chance to take a class and earn her CGC. That way she can have some one-on-one time with me.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Its just pretty hard to take one and leave one as if i take Einstein Shelley howls and barks but does settle down within 5 minutes. I haven't taken Shelley out on her own yet cause she is so inlove with Einstein i don't think she will leave the yard without him. Also Einstein makes her exercise as Shelley won't chase or bring back any toys i throw sometimes she does but most of the time she doesn't. I think the only way i'm going to teach her to play fetch is with her being on her own without Einstein. I thought with Einstein playing fetch it might teach her how to do it too. But instand of chasing the toy shes chasing Einstein.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

GoldenOwner12 said:


> Its just pretty hard to take one and leave one as if i take Einstein Shelley howls and barks but does settle down within 5 minutes. I haven't taken Shelley out on her own yet cause she is so inlove with Einstein i don't think she will leave the yard without him. Also Einstein makes her exercise as Shelley won't chase or bring back any toys i throw sometimes she does but most of the time she doesn't. I think the only way i'm going to teach her to play fetch is with her being on her own without Einstein. I thought with Einstein playing fetch it might teach her how to do it too. But instand of chasing the toy shes chasing Einstein.


 
Exactly the reason she would thrive by going to a class with YOU. She'd get the socialization with others and the bonding with you. She'd be able to come into her own and have an identity not involving Einstein. By learning obedience and interacting with others she would be exercising her brain and also would be learning to become the dog she was meant to be.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

> Exactly the reason she would thrive by going to a class with YOU. She'd get the socialization with others and the bonding with you. She'd be able to come into her own and have an identity not involving Einstein. By learning obedience and interacting with others she would be exercising her brain and also would be learning to become the dog she was meant to be.


We only have the 1 obedience club in this area and its horrible i don't like the way they train there dogs. They use food rewards and say they wean them off them but its a lie. Theres a 5 year old yellow labrador that won't do a thing unless theres a treat involved. Also i went with Amber my little black labrador and they train them to go to a mat she was meant to go to her mat but didn't and the instructor came up and gave her a treat. Now to me thats just saying that she did right by not going to the mat. I thought you only give a treat if they do the right thing. Shelley is learning she knows her sit,drop,stay,come and heel which is only what this obedience club teachs anyway. 

I took her by herself today she did alright but kept looking behind for Einstein. After a while she stoped. I also tested something i took her to the oval all she wanted to do was lie down and not move unless i walked around, I then took her to the lake which was competely different story she run around and swimming and had boundless energy. So to me its either she enjoys the lake cause there plants there see can eat or its cause she loves swimming. So it looks like i have dogs that prefer water exercise then land.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Actually, training with a treat does not make them unable to obey a command without a treat. It makes training more pleasant and is actually a quicker way to train, in my opinion. It might help if you understood why the trainer gave her a treat when she had not completed the task. A lot of times when a dog starts to shut down because they don't understand what you want from them, you need to ask them to do something really easy like "sit" and reward them for it. That way you end the training session on a positive note instead of negative.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

The only time I would leave one of mine at home would be if they were ill. In the past even if one had hurt themselves for instance, they would still come, just stay on the lead, as they all need that stimulation and change of environment. When Izzie was a puppy I spent the first 2 months taking her out on her own so we could build a bond, she could learn to walk properly on the lead, and would learn to be confident around other dogs without leaning on the older dog too much. It worked an absolute treat, and although it was very hard work in the initial stages, I'm so glad I did it that way rather than struggle with two young dogs pulling me along the road. The result is my dogs both walk without pulling.

So I would suggest if Shelley is pulling on the lead, make time to take her out on HER own, so you can teach her. She doesn't need much 1:1 time, but it is essential!

I know most people have their favourite dog, my family are no exception, but I try to see the things I love in both my dogs. They all have negatives but patience and careful training will see Shelley through into adulthood as a well behaved dog you can enjoy.

Don't punish Shelley just because she is going through the teenage phase by giving her less attention, this is where you really need to step up to the plate and get that firm bond between the two of you.

I can't comment on the poo eating, mine only roll in the stuff, only eat horses, cow and donkey poo!!! Just as disgusting - almost... lol!!!


----------

